# Gentoo installation macht mich wahnsinnig...

## ainairos

Hi leute,

ich könnte mal wieder kotzen nachdem ich ne lösung zu meinem Problem von gestern fand, hab ich schritt für schritt die installationsschritte aus dem Handbuch durchgeführt, aber anscheind stimmt da in der doku nichts....

Ich habe folgendes Problem, das ich nicht emergen kann bzw. keine Packete mit emerge-webrsync (da ich hinter einem router sitze) installieren kann.

Wenn ich mit emerge --sync arbeite kommt ne meldung:

rsync: getaddinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error:  error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(8 :Cool: 

so da ein bekannt sagte das emerge nicht funktioniert, wegen dem router soll ich emerge-webrsync benutzen. Dies habe ich auch gemacht, mit folgendem resultat:

Fetching most recent snapshot

so und das wars, keine installation kein gar nichts....

so wie krisch ich jetzt die installation fertig?

also bei gentoo scheint einiges nicht zu funktionieren bzw. scheint einiges in der dokumentation nicht berücksichtig worden zu sein, denn ich bin bis hierhin genauso vorgegangen wie es da stand.....und die make.profile ist leer   :Sad: 

----------

## ossi

kommst du denn generell mit der kiste ins netz ???

hast du /etc/resolv angepasst/erstellt ?

----------

## makukasutota

1. sichergehen das internet unter der livecd funktioniert.

2. es werden 15.6 mb an daten bei einem emerge-webrsync runtergeloaden, warte erst einmal ab ob nicht noch was kommt.

----------

## ainairos

OK jetzt scheint erstmal das problem behoben zu sein....die anleitung stimmt nicht, denn die resolve.conf wird demnach in ein falsches Verzeichnis kopiert und nicht nach etc :/

----------

## toskala

öh, also dann bist du der einzige der dieses problem hat   :Laughing:  *scnr*

----------

## ainairos

OK OK habs gerade noch mal nachgeschaut und es scheint mein fehler *schlagt mich *fg   gewesen zu sein  :Wink: 

Denn in der Doku steht: 

Einen Schritt müssen Sie noch machen, bevor Sie Ihre neue Umgebung betreten können. Das ist das Kopieren der DNS Informationen aus der /etc/resolv.conf in die Chroot Umgebung. Sie müssen diesen Schritt ausführen, um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr Netzwerk nach dem Betreten der Chroot Umgebung noch funktioniert. /etc/resolv.conf enthält die Nameserver für Ihr Netzwerk. 

Befehlsauflistung 2: Kopieren der DNS Informationen 

(Die "-L" Option wird benötigt um sicherzustellen, dass Sie keinen symbolischen Link kopieren

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

----------

## toskala

*pfeif*   :Wink: 

----------

## ainairos

Was hat es mit emerge sync genau auf sich?  Erstellt es ne liste verfügbarer packete?

----------

## makukasutota

er downloaded dateien die benötigt werden, damit portage weiß welche pakete es gibt, wie sie installiert werden usw. sog. ebuilds in denen daten zu den programmen und zu der installationsweise drin steht.

----------

## ainairos

aha....wunder mich nur weil das ewigkeiten dauert

----------

## ralph

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> aha....wunder mich nur weil das ewigkeiten dauert

 

Sind ja auch viele Pakete.

Noch ein kleiner Tip, ich hoffe, du nimmst es mir nicht übel, aber ich habe den Eindruck, du solltest dir die Doku nochmal etwas ausführlicher zu Gemüte führen, dann fällt das nämlich alles sehr viel leichter und die meisten Fragen erledigen sich von selbst.

----------

## ainairos

Kann sein und das streite ich auch nicht ab, aber soweit ich jetzt darin gelesen habe, wird dort nicht all zuviel erklärt, gibt es die doku irgendwo als pdf zum downloaden? also in deutsch?

----------

## toskala

auch das steht in der doku

man clicke www.gentoo.org -> userdocs -> deutsch -> installationshilfen -> gentoo handbuch

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

und zwar _so_ gross

----------

## ainairos

jetzt funktioniert alles soweit, aber wenn ich ermerge gnome mache findet er auf keinem mirror die benötigten packete

----------

## ts77

dann sollte er es vom gnome-server laden.

----------

## ralph

Welche Fehlermeldungen gibt er denn genau?

Ausserdem wäre es vielleicht ganz praktisch, wenn du mal deine /etc/make.conf posten könntest.

----------

## ainairos

also will mit emerge gnome   gnome installieren, aber dann meckert er das die benötigten packete nicht auf dem server vorhanden sind

----------

## ralph

Ja, ist mir schon klar, aber sagt er das nur von einem bestimmten Paket?

Wenn ja, von welchem?

Und poste doch mal den output von emerge info.

----------

## platinumviper

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> also will mit emerge gnome   gnome installieren, aber dann meckert er das die benötigten packete nicht auf dem server vorhanden sind

 

Geht's nicht etwas genauer?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Markier die Fehlermeldung mit der linken Maustaste und füge sie hier mit der mittleren Taste ein.

platinumviper

----------

## Marlo

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> Hi leute,
> 
> ich könnte mal wieder kotzen ...
> 
> 

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> also bei gentoo scheint einiges nicht zu funktionieren 

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> ....die anleitung stimmt nicht,

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> ...soweit ich jetzt darin gelesen habe, wird dort nicht all zuviel erklärt,...

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> Was hat es mit emerge sync genau auf sich?

 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> [einige Zitate]

 

Du vermutest depressive Phase infolge einer Leseschwäche?  :Twisted Evil: 

platinumviper

----------

## Marlo

```
manisch-depressive Krankheit

Jeder Fünfte leidet im Laufe seines Lebens einmal unter einer affektiven Störung. Affektive Störungen können sich in Form von manischen (enthemmtes Hochgefühl) oder depressiven (tiefste Niedergeschlagenheit) Stimmungszuständen bemerkbar machen, wobei der Anteil der Depressionen bei weitem überwiegt. Je nach Verlauf spricht man von einer unipolaren (depressive Phase ohne Manie) oder einer bipolaren Störung (depressive und manische Episoden wechseln einander ab). Die Behandlung erfolgt hauptsächlich medikamentös mit Antidepressiva und zur Phasenprophylaxe bei immer wiederkehrenden Krankheitsphasen mit Lithium, Carbamazepin, Valproinsäure. Neuerdings werden auch andere Substanzen wie Oxacarbamazepin und Lamotrigin eingesetzt. Schlafentzug oder Lichttherapie werden ebenfalls oft zur Behandlung eingesetzt.

Leseschwäche

Leseschwäche und Rechtschreibeschwäche können verschiedene Ursachen haben. So kann bei einem Kind ein Grund dafür sein, dass es nur schwer ähnlich klingende Laute heraushören kann. Beim Diktat ist es unmöglich das Gehörte in Geschriebenes umzusetzen. Bei einem anderen werden die Buchstaben und Wörter visuell nicht richtig erkannt, verarbeitet und entsprechend gespeichert. In der Praxis bedeutet das, Buchstaben werden nicht richtig erkannt (b und d) nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge gesehen, falsch zusammengesetzt usw. Trotz Üben bleibt der der gewünschte Erfolg aus. Das Lautlesen ist eine stockende, ermüdende und mit Raterei verbundene Angelegenheit.
```

Passt ja auch zur Faulheit.

----------

## Lenz

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *ainairos wrote:*   Hi leute,
> 
> ich könnte mal wieder kotzen ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

LOL You made my day.  :Laughing: 

----------

## chrib

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> manisch-depressive Krankheit
> 
> ...

 

Klasse, Du zählst mit dem wikipedia-Link Vorurteile aus dem frühen Christentum gegenüber an Depressionen erkrankten Menschen auf. Depression und Faulheit haben absolut nichts miteinander zu tun.

Aber bevor das jetzt zu sehr OT wird:

Der Ursprungsposter sollte sich noch mal in aller Ruhe die Installationsdokumentation anschauen, unklare Stelle gegebenenfalls markieren und wenn dann immer noch Probleme auftauchen nachfragen. Ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative ist schon gefragt.

----------

## Kroni

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> Hi leute,
> 
> ich könnte mal wieder kotzen ...
> 
> 

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> also bei gentoo scheint einiges nicht zu funktionieren 

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> ....die anleitung stimmt nicht,

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> ...soweit ich jetzt darin gelesen habe, wird dort nicht all zuviel erklärt,...

 

 *ainairos wrote:*   

> Was hat es mit emerge sync genau auf sich?

 

Also ich muss sagen Gentoo hat mit eine der besten docus .. wenn du findest das da was schlecht erklaert ist was machst du dann mit andren docus  :Wink: 

Ich habs beim 1. mal gentoo installieren so halbwegs geschafft, warum ?

wegen der guten Docu .. Ich hab mir nur beim Partitionieren mein windows zerschossen  :Smile: 

Aber es stimmt schon, das sich die meisten Prbleme mit der Docu loesen lassen oder du guckst einfach mal auf http://www.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## Slayer2004

Hi

1. Druck Dir die Doku doch bitte mal komplett aus !(Hierfuer gibt es sogar eine Druckansicht)

2. Markiere Dir die Passagen die fuer deine Rechner-Architektur gedacht sind am besten ganz dick mit "rot"

3. Lies Dir diese Stellen komplett durch bevor du installierst.

4. Entscheide Dich schon vor der Installation wie du Gentoo installieren willst (Stage1 , 2, 3, selbstgebackener Kernel oder Genkernel.)

Ich rate Dir dringend dazu mit einer Stage 3 installation und evtl. Genkernel anzufangen. Auf diese Weise sollte es fast jeder schaffen eine Gentoo Grundinstallation hinzubekommen.

5. Bei Fragen benutzt du am besten die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum(sehr komfortabel) ,erst wenn du dort nichts findest und absolut nicht weiter kommst machst du einen neuen Thread auf.

6. Hoer auf ueber die Doku zu laestern , die Fehler liegen meist ganz woanders.

PS . Ich benutze Gentoo auch erst seit kurzem (habe im moment noch w2k als Notnagel parallel installiert). Auch ich habe es nicht sofort beim ersten Installationsversuch geschafft was wohl fuer jemanden der von W2k auf Gentoo umsteigt ein ganz normaler Vorgang ist.(insgesammt waren es wohl so um die 5 Versuche ....schaem ....).

Was ich damit sagen will : Gib nicht sofort auf wenn mal etwas nicht klappt . Das Portage von Gentoo ist einfach nur genial.(gerade fuer Anfaenger).

CU    :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Zur Doku kann ich nur sagen: es ist die bislang beste Installations-Doku, die ich zu einem Linux gesehen habe.

Sogar ich als SuSE-Verdorbener hatte keine nennenswerten Probleme bei der Installation   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Tipp an den Topicstarter:

1. Gentoos Dokus sind immer sehr gut und ausführlich (keiner hat so eine lange Installationsanleitung wie Gentoo, na ja, Linux from Scratch müsste theoretisch noch übler sein).

2. Überlege immer bevor du was machst ob du das willst, schau dir die Posts der Forenuser an usw.

Dann ran an die Dokus, im Zweifelsfall immer die englische nehmen, die sind meist besser und ausführlicher (gentoo ist hier einer der, zum glück, vielen ausnahmen) und komplett durchlesen, bis man alles verstanden hat.

Jetzt machst du dir über deine Hardware gedanken, z.b. kämme es für mich gar nicht in Frage irgend welchen 3d party binary krampf von nvidia für mein mainboard zu installieren, viel zu viel hickhack und nicht mein verständnis von linux und funktionieren tut das (ich glaub im kernel läuft jetzt aber auch alles so weit, schon seit längerem), na ja...bleibe ich lieber bei VIA, die geben die Spezifikationen auf Wunsch unter NDA frei, dann läuft das Zeug auch.

Genauso bei Netzwerkkarten, lieber realtek oder 3com

Bei 3com muss es nach einem OS ausschauen, schon läufts  :Laughing: 

Bei Grakas die selbe Frage, viele weigern sich, zurecht, binarys von nvidia oder ati einzusetzen. Andere kriegen bei den ATi-Treibern zu recht das kotzen, die Performance ist irgendwo zwischen dritte Welt und Sahelzone.

Wenn jetzt wirklich alles passt, konzentriert an die Arbeit gehen.

PS: Kleiner Tipp immer bei Dokus stöbern und alle Links nachgehen, bei UDEV bin ich, dann unausführlichen Beschreibung beinahe gestrandet, dann habe ich zum Glück doch noch das Primer Howto entdeckt.

Das L in Linux steht definitiv für LESEN!

Wer lesen kann ist bekanntlich klar im Vorteil   :Very Happy: 

----------

